# Eine Karte für mehrere Netze ?



## SamJan (10 Februar 2017)

Gibt es denn eine Karte mit der ich mich wahlweise bei vodafone, eplus etc einbuchen kann ?


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2017)

Nein! Das geht schon damit los, dass über verschiedene Frequenzen gefunkt wird. Aber du kannst dir sicher sein, auch das kommt, irgendwann! Dann aber nicht mehr mit SIM-Cards.


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2017)

Das geht schon. Aber nur mit ausländischen Karten und Roaming.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2017)

Das hilft nur nix weil da ja der Tarif der Originalkarte gilt


----------



## Rembremmer (20 März 2017)

ist schon da, ich kann auf meinem ipad pro wahlweise über die eingelegte sim arbeiten oder aber eine esim kaufen und downloaden. Funktioniert tatsächlich schon, aber zu horrenden Preisen.
im Unterschied zum klassischen Dual SIM sind aber beide Karten nicht gleichzeitig aktiv, ich kann nur switchen.
Ist bei Ipad egal, aber wenn es beim IPhone 8 das ja im Herbst kommen soll auch so ist, ist es denknbar blöde.....


----------



## SIMProfi (16 Juli 2017)

Ich würde mir eine Karte von Hofer /HOT in AT zulegen.
Die macht genau was Du suchst


----------



## GrosserT (12 Dezember 2017)

Mit der österreichischen Hofer Karte geht das
und jetzt ohne roamingkosten


----------



## Silverfish (4 Januar 2018)

Nur hast Du dann eine +43.... Telefonnummer


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2018)

na und, ist doch egal


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2018)

GrosserT schrieb:


> Mit der österreichischen Hofer Karte geht das
> und jetzt ohne roamingkosten


Aber auch nur so lange, bis die auf Basis der Fair-Use-Policy das Kundenkonto dicht machen oder Roaming berechnen.


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2018)

Zur Info:
https://www.teltarif.de/roaming/fair-use-policy.html


----------

